
Tesla becomes manufacturing partner for biotech firm working on C-19 vaccine - dayaz36
https://electrek.co/2020/07/02/tesla-manufacturing-partner-biotech-firm-curevac-covid-119-vaccine/
======
netsharc
TL; DR: an article that basically explains a few tweets from Musk with more
words, from a Tesla-cheerleading site. I wish I can learn what "RNA
microfactories" are, but the way search works now googling that terms just
gives me a billion website with this same news story (hooray).

But OK, 1 article actually explains what Musk meant by the phrase:
[https://www.pharmalive.com/tesla-to-build-mobile-rna-
microfa...](https://www.pharmalive.com/tesla-to-build-mobile-rna-
microfactories-for-curevacs-covid-19-vaccine/)

~~~
DrAwdeOccarim
[https://patents.google.com/patent/WO2020002598A1/](https://patents.google.com/patent/WO2020002598A1/)

It's not much.

